# Meriwether Co.



## meriwether john (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's the offer.
I'll be off the last week of the northern deer season and since our club will add several new memberhips next season, I'm offering 4 guests the opportunity to hunt during the week. Several on here have expressed an interest for next season and this would be a good time to get a jump on others who are also interested. If you have a day or even two just let me know and I'll be glad to have the company for a late season hunt.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 19, 2004)

Man that is nice of you. Wish I needed a place to hunt. NUTT


----------



## J.B. KILLER (Dec 20, 2004)

I 'am Interested In Your Club . Would Like To Know Some More Info.please Call Me At 850-685-6631    Thanks,jb


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 25, 2004)

^^^    ^^^    ^^^   ^^^


----------



## Dehunt (Dec 30, 2004)

I went over to Meriwether County Tuesday and met John and his son.
He showed me around the property and took me on a evening hunt.I had a real good time.John is a very nice person and has some of the best hunting property in the county.Johns property has just about every type habitat for the deer that you could want.The club rules that they have are good and the camp has electricity.They are headed in the right direction with qdm.In the future I beleive they will have some monster bucks killed on the property.The bucks are there now.If anyone is looking for a club in Meriwether County they better check this one out.If we loose our land in Jan.I will be hunting with John next fall ,thats for sure.Sorry for the long post,but I just wanted to help anyone out that may need a good club to join for next year.
Thanks John for showing me around,it was great. Billy


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 30, 2004)

Sent a P.M. about the club.


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Billy for your kind words. We are trying to make this a good club even though there's plenty others around with better land. Hope you don't lose what you have but I'll keep a couple slots open as long as possible. Sorry  I was a little under the weather and couldn't give you a good tour. Haven't been able to use this week off as I planned. I really enjoyed talking with you and the short hunt even though it didn't produce. Welcome back anytime.


----------



## Russell (Jan 1, 2005)

I too took John up on his offer to hunt his club and I really enjoyed riding through the land of an old club I was in years ago.  Looks like since John has taken over, the club can only get better.    Anyone interested in hunting Meriwether County should give John a shout.   I am sure you could talk him into another 50 cent tour.   I love those thick young planted pines, they got to be holding some deer.   Thanks for the hunt!!!
Russell


----------



## Ga boy bowhunter (Jan 12, 2005)

my name is curtis kitchens ,if ya still need members, i might be intrested.i mostly bowhunt.how many acs is your club?how much are dues? let me know so we can mabey take a look at the club. thanks curtis


----------



## cripp 39 (Jan 13, 2005)

*any opening's for 05-06*

looking for a good club that is trophy managed been in one that was' suppose' to be in talbot co. im disabled but not helpless ..got a 12yr old son..


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 13, 2005)

yes openings are available.  adding 8 memberships over last season(total of 40 on 2180 acres) lease will be year round 4/1 thru 3/31 price is 650-750 for individuals and 1000 for family. meeting is being set up for Feb. 5th in Luthersville. will be able to show property any Sat. thanks


----------

